# Favorite Carols for the holidays



## NicNak (Dec 24, 2008)

I have some favorite Christmas Carols.

This link is for the Little Drummer Boy by Bob Segar.  He does it so well!  Favorite carol and favorite version.

YouTube - The little drummer boy - bob seger


----------



## amastie (Dec 24, 2008)

'Little Drummer Boy" is also one of my all-time favourite carols.
I must be a lot older because I like someone like Andy Williams singing it 

I've noticed that even though I've been typically down during this season, that Xmas carols do help to cheer me up.

Another carol I like is Ave Marie (but maybe that's not really a carol).  There are others I love.  Silent Night is also a favourite.

There is not much more than an hour to go before Xmas Day here in Australia.

For now,

amastie


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 24, 2008)

little drummer boy/peace on earth by david bowie and bing crosby is one of my all time fav chrissy songs I remember seeing it when it orginally went out on our tv, absolute classic stuff

YouTube - Little Drummer Boy - David Bowie  Bing Crosby  (HQ Audio)


----------



## NicNak (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like we all have great taste in the Carols   We all like the Little Drummer Boy song.

:hug:


----------



## amastie (Dec 25, 2008)

Great minds, great hearts all think alike 
(cheekily)
amastie


----------



## Mari (Dec 25, 2008)

> The words to the carol "Good King Wenceslas" were written by John Mason Neale and published in 1853, the music originates in Finland 300 years earlier. This Christmas carol is unusual as there is no reference in the lyrics to the nativity. Good King Wenceslas was the king of Bohemia in the 10th century. Good King Wenceslas was a Catholic and was martyred following his assassination by his brother Boleslaw and his supporters, his Saint's Day is September 28th, and he is the Patron Saint of the Czech Republic. St. Stephen's feast day was celebrated on 26th December which is why this song is sung as a Christmas carol.



This has always been one of my favorites and I never realized that the music originated in Finland where my grandparents were born. :heart: Mari


----------



## amastie (Dec 26, 2008)

Interesting!  Thanks Mari 
amastie


----------

